# Doggie Bunk Beds



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a wonderful picture! Did they enjoy those beds? Saves space.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful picture of your girls. I know it's very special to you.

The bunk beds are great.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Great picture of your Rainbow Bridge girls and their love for the beds.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful Girls! Neat idea for beds for two!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awww what a precious photo of 2 beautiful girls


----------

